# Can you sing?



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

Can you sing (tunefully and without autotune)?

NB: Singing, as in, getting the lilt and melodies right, not death-metal-screaming kind of singing. :wink:

I wonder if type has anything to do with how we process and reproduce a range of sounds.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

I can sing fairly well, depending. I can only really sing well in a parody of my own voice (i.e, Michael Jackson voice, deep black man voice). I can also sing on key with Hugh Laurie, which is awesome for me, because I love Band from TV


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not an SP type.

Yes, but not as well as I could when I was younger, before I ruined my voice by screaming in terror.


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh, quick responses... maybe I should've had an Other option as well for those who are inbetween. (@snail, that sounds terrible!)


----------



## friction (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh, quick responses... maybe I should've had an Other option as well for those who are inbetween. (@snail, that sounds terrible!)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Yes, I can sing. Mostly, I sing with choirs, but I have been part of opera choruses. The operas were fun, but, alas, the opera company is no more, due to mismanagement. Usually, I sing soprano but can sing alto if there aren't enough altos and too many sopranos. I also like to sing when I'm washing the dishes, just to entertain myself.


----------



## Zugzwang (Aug 21, 2010)

Considering how many different types of singers you can find out there that actually got a record contract, from Angelic voices to horse mumbling, I guess I could fit in somewhere. But I wouldn't put a lot of money into it.

Technically.. No.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, I have been officially told I can. I have a common Mezzo-soprano voice, though I can reach a high C. The low notes are my down fall though.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I w-i-s-h !!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Me, too. I also have a mezzo-soprano voice, and I can reach a high C or even higher on a good day. My low notes are terrible. I produce almost no sound...



firedell said:


> Yes, I have been officially told I can. I have a common Mezzo-soprano voice, though I can reach a high C. The low notes are my down fall though.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

walking tourist said:


> Me, too. I also have a mezzo-soprano voice, and I can reach a high C or even higher on a good day. My low notes are terrible. I produce almost no sound...


I struggle with low notes as well. It strains my voice somehow.


----------



## Luftkopf (Apr 11, 2011)

I love singing. I sing baritone, and am in a choir. In the choir I usually sing bass, as there aren't too many baritone parts in our music, however I can only get down to low G with any consistency, then my strength drops off quickly. My personal best is a low D, but it was fairly quiet. I can get to middle C in full voice.


----------



## pericles (Apr 16, 2011)

I think Fi has something to do with being able to sing good.


----------



## whist (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm practically tone deaf. I've always fantasized about being a good singer though...*sigh* :tongue:


----------



## Galldune (Mar 22, 2010)

highlandstorm said:


> Can you sing (tunefully and without autotune)?
> 
> NB: Singing, as in, getting the lilt and melodies right, not death-metal-screaming kind of singing. :wink:
> 
> I wonder if type has anything to do with how we process and reproduce a range of sounds.


Personality doesn't have much to do with singing ability... it maybe involved in motivation to improve singing and the emotional effects on some people but that's about it...
singing ability has to do with the size of your primary auditory cortex...it will grow with practice as new neural connections are made and you refine your singing/tone ability....also what tones/sounds you were exposed to while developing has a large role in singing ability and being able to identify tones as you sing..

P.S. I was able to sing until puberty hit....as a kid I was in my school choir..did some solo parts a few times..


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

Nay and I'm an INFP

Post yourselves, singers


----------



## Adds (Jun 8, 2011)

hmmm...i can sing and on tune but its nothing special.
whistling on the other hand i do much better. if i hear it once i can almost always whistle it


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Of course I can sing.

I can even make the trees and the wind move with me.


----------



## Galldune (Mar 22, 2010)

themartyparade said:


> Of course I can sing.
> 
> I can even make the trees and the wind move with me.


I think that's the LSD


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Galldune said:


> I think that's the LSD


You just wish you had my magic.


----------



## LazyGourdnExtremities (Jul 7, 2011)

Lol. The title of the threads on this website amuse me. :crazy:

Such a contrast from INTP central.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

I can sing but I'm an NT.


----------



## Dylio (Jul 4, 2011)

Either us estp's are full of ourselves, or we usually make decent singers  I have a very deep powerful voice, so I've been told. Lol


----------



## Lunamir24 (Jul 9, 2011)

I like singing. Usually do it when I'm driving or showering  .. unfortunately, I don't sing that well lol. I have a hard time hitting the higher notes. But it's still fun, as long as no one hears my crappy singing, haha.


----------



## Cadenza (Jul 16, 2011)

Many people say I can, but personally, I think they may be taking some drugs before listening to me.


----------



## ayu (May 20, 2010)

I like to sing. But I don't think it's because of our personality type


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I can sing...sort of. 

I can do arias and other opera songs and certain songs from musicals, but I don't have the singing voice to sing like Beyonce, as much as I wish I could. 

And my voice is very...random. Sometimes I sound like a goddess in the shower, other times I ask 'Why the hell am I singing, just listen to me!'

And my voice cracks frequently...I don't really know how to control that.


----------

